# Merced, CA- Roxy Powers - ID # 44446



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Roxy Powers - ID # 44446

Roxy Powers is a beautiful dog. She has perfect Shepherd markings and is very strong. She loves to have attention and is a very nice dog. Roxy is approximately 1 year old and about 70 pounds. This dog is available for adoption July 12, 2008! Because this dog is a stray, it is unknown if this dog is good with children, cats or if they are housebroken. You can pay the adoption fee before then to ensure that this pet will become your family member, if not claimed. Due to overcrowding, the shelter will be forced to euthanize this pet very soon. For general information about this pet, please e-mail [email protected]. To check on availability of this pet, you must call the shelter at (209) 385-7436. If you can help this dog please call or go to the Merced County Animal Shelter immediately. --Their hours are Mon-Fri 9:30-1:00 2:00-4:30 (closed for lunch from 1-2) and on Sat 10:00-12:00 1:00-3:00. (closed for lunch from 12-1). They are closed Sundays & holidays. -- If you are driving a distance, please call (209) 385-7436 ext 4806, and make sure this pet is still available. This listing was updated: 7/10/08 




Merced County 
Animal Control
Merced, CA 95340 
(209)385-7436
[email protected]


----------

